# one of a kind



## ctEaglesc (Nov 13, 2006)

Had the need for a "design opportuniy"
it won't be duplicated (in the blanks I have for sale,note the ends of the cross don't bisect the borders of the oval)
Olive wood, bloodwood oval, and holly cross.
Platinum cigar.









blanks like this available


----------



## Malainse (Nov 13, 2006)

One word, beautiful !!!!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 13, 2006)

why not itlooks great.[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 13, 2006)

Not bad. []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Not bad. []


Don't screw it up Cav.
The pressure is on you.
That's the last of the first.
(When in doubt, a little more CA is ALWAYS needed)
The best time to stabilize a piece of wood on the lathe is a few minutes before you realized you should have.[}]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 13, 2006)

NOW l see why.[]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I missed something here.  Why is the pressure on Cav?  Very nice looking pen too.


----------



## dfurlano (Nov 13, 2006)

Eagle, I'm going to take a guess and say that the cross oval is actual a round dowel.  And that hole is drilled on an angle.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 13, 2006)

That's very nice!


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 13, 2006)

I guess it is just SO ugly that you don't want to make another one. That's OK Eagle, just send the rest of the blanks to me.[8D]

I would have made it less B2B.  It appears you went below the bushing on the CB.  Other than that I like it.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />I guess it is just SO ugly that you don't want to make another one. That's OK Eagle, just send the rest of the blanks to me.[8D]
> 
> I would have made it less B2B.  It appears you went below the bushing on the CB.  Other than that I like it.


Nope



> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />Eagle, I'm going to take a guess and say that the cross oval is actual a round dowel.  And that hole is drilled on an angle.



Nope


----------



## Skye (Nov 14, 2006)

Not that the other ones arent great, but this one is tops!


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 14, 2006)

Eagle,

As always, your work never ceases to amaze me.

That said, your evasiveness annoys the $#%& out of me.  I understand it, but it still annoys me. []

jeff


----------



## Skye (Nov 14, 2006)

Gotta keep your cards close to your vest sometimes.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />Eagle,
> 
> As always, your work never ceases to amaze me.
> ...



Sometimes it's best to just ADMIRE the BEAUTY.  

Lance Burton doesn't tell you how the plane disappears - does that bother you  too???    

Oh, when they cut the beautiful girl in half - THAT'S REAL!!!!!!!!!![][][][]


----------



## Dario (Nov 14, 2006)

Amazing!!!  

Is this by luck or you intentionally lined it up (inlay's side to the wood line)?

BTW, I originally thought the wood was DI.


----------



## jkoehler (Nov 14, 2006)

Eagle,
once again a masterpiece.
i have a question that i am hoping you will answer.
is this an inlay or, does the insert go right thru?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />Eagle,
> once again a masterpiece.
> i have a question that i am hoping you will answer.
> is this an inlay or, does the insert go right thru?



It's an inlay.I can do it on both sides if someone wants a custom blank,it would cost more though.
I have been toying around withthe idea of reversing the colors/woods in the same pen on opposite sides.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 14, 2006)

Eagle,

quit raising the bar higher and higher will yaa. Geez I can't find a ladder high enough to attempt any of your work. Another winner[]

side note to self: How does he do that with the cross not bisecting the oval's border? Must be another of those Cadbury secrets.

-Peter-


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Eagle,
> 
> quit raising the bar higher and higher will yaa. Geez I can't find a ladder high enough to attempt any of your work. Another winner[]
> ...



Hint: Shorter pieces of wood!!!

(no charge!)


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Eagle,
> 
> quit raising the bar higher and higher will yaa. Geez I can't find a ladder high enough to attempt any of your work. Another winner[]
> ...


You discovered the design opportunity rhat will not be duplicated.


----------



## Charles (Nov 15, 2006)

Why not Eagle? Was it that difficult or just not that big a difference? Truly beautiful pen, though!


----------



## ken11011 (Mar 4, 2007)

Eagle are you still selling the cross blank? If so I'd be interested in getting a couple.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 4, 2007)

He is no longer on this forum. I believe if you really want to get a hold of his work, you can contact him at turn-pens-with.us or the same name with _ instead of -. (something like that)


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 4, 2007)

http://turn-pens-with.us/


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 4, 2007)

Does the oval or the cross stand proud of the pen???


----------



## jeffj13 (Mar 4, 2007)

John,

No, I don't believe it does.

jeff


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 4, 2007)

John,
I have turned a couple of these, and the fit is perfect with the rest of the blank.  Once turned and finished, they are smooth with the rest of the pen.


----------

